# Sore belly as if muscles have been stretched/torn?



## JustMe.

My belly is feeling really achey like i have pulled all my muscles around where baby is. It feels uncomfortable if i move or stand up straight cause it feels as if i am stretching them.
Its not like this all the time, just sometimes.
Is this normal and does anyone know what it can be?

Also, (tmi) but earlier i had a little burp and it felt like sick was going to come up, nothing did come up and i feel fine apart from my achey belly. Does anyone else get this?

x


----------



## c_stonehill

dont worry, i am experiencing both of these. My belly feels like its tearing up the top like level with my waist and i've had this for like a month, i went to physio and was given a bump brace thing, maybe you should enquire about getting one? They pull up your belly- however can be bloody uncomfy when trying to do normal things like sit or pick up things!!
As for the feeling of sick coming up, i get this ALL the time... its just really bad indegestion i think...you should take a rennie or gaviscon when it happens and it settles your tummy straight away! They are perfectly safe for pregnant women, i am living on them at the moment, especially at night when i get it the most. I have it right now, although imnot feeling too well tonight anyway :(
Hope this helps!! xxx


----------



## mum2beee

Same here ... started today for some reason! Sore belly really up and on the side.
Didn't have this before. It is my first pregnancy so really not sure if it is normal of not.


----------



## Woxywoo

I have these pains too, just like I've pulled a stomach muscle across top of bump and down the right side. I've had them pretty bad today and had to ease it with a really hot bath. Mine too are not constant but are often followed with a few braxton hicks.

I have mentioned these pains to my midwife before and she said it sounded like baby was laying on a nerve and not to worry as the pains aren't constant and baby moves a lot. 

xxx


----------



## tokyo_c

I've been getting similar pains down the left side of my bump every time I go for a walk recently. So annoying! And as for the sicky burps, yup quite often, sometimes accompanied by actual sick! It's worst if I have a big glass of water after a meal - I have to avoid that and any kind of leaning/bending forward after I've eaten. Fun fun! Is it really bad that reading these posts and seeing it's not just me makes me feel better?!


----------



## Widget

That is exactly what I am feeling. In fact, it feels like I have done waaaaay too many sit-ups and tore a muscle (which obviously isn't the case)!

It mostly comes at the end of the work day... I guess its my body's way of telling me to rest. Try laying down flat for a few minutes, I find that helps a little.


----------



## PeanutBean

I have diastasis recti which is where the abdominal muscles that separate down the middle pull too far apart. I had it with my son too and I remember exactly when it happened as I felt it tear and it was horribly sore the rest of the pregnancy. This time I have a tubigrip to support my muscles which is generally really comfy and definitely helps. It's a condition that's not supposed to hurt but it sure does me! The way to check for it is to lie on your back and lift your head as if to do a sit up. Do it gently. If your tummy has a peak down the middle then you have separated muscles. You should be able to feel the edges of the muscles near your belly button. If they are more than 2 finger widths apart then that's more than normal and you should ask your MW for a referral to a physio. My physio gave me exercises to do after the birth and the muscles went back very quickly.

Otherwise, might just be routine bump ache!


----------



## JustMe.

PeanutBean said:


> I have diastasis recti which is where the abdominal muscles that separate down the middle pull too far apart. I had it with my son too and I remember exactly when it happened as I felt it tear and it was horribly sore the rest of the pregnancy. This time I have a tubigrip to support my muscles which is generally really comfy and definitely helps. It's a condition that's not supposed to hurt but it sure does me! The way to check for it is to lie on your back and lift your head as if to do a sit up. Do it gently. If your tummy has a peak down the middle then you have separated muscles. You should be able to feel the edges of the muscles near your belly button. If they are more than 2 finger widths apart then that's more than normal and you should ask your MW for a referral to a physio. My physio gave me exercises to do after the birth and the muscles went back very quickly.
> 
> Otherwise, might just be routine bump ache!

What do you mean by a peak in the middle? When i lay on my back and pull myself up the middle of my belly/bump pops out in the middle if thats what you mean? It looks horrible lol. My belly hasnt felt like its got stretched muscles since i started this thread though x


----------



## PeanutBean

Yes so in the direction of head to toe you get a big ridge down the middle. Like I said some separation is normal, have a feel along the edges of the ridge for the muscle - you can feel a hard ish edge to the muscle - then see in finger widths how far apart it is. More than two and you would benefit from a tubigrip too. There's not much else can be done until after pregnancy but it's good to get on the physio's books to get a support now and so as not to wait for an appointment postnatally to get exercises.


----------

